# Looking for NSFW RP



## Otterman89 (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm looking for someone to RP with as my human self. (MALE) NSFW with some SFW. I'll do preferably Hyena, any kind of canine, lizard, bat (non-vampire), any kind of avian and gryphon, but will take any species. I'll do with male or female, anthro or feral.

I'd love to do stuff like being handcuffed together, tongues tied together in a knot, Conjoined by the nose or butt or penis, penis stuck in vagina, knot stuck in my butt, tongues stuck together, sex, kissing, tongue licking, rubbing penises together, etc.

We don't have to do all of the above in one RP, but willing to try.


----------



## furryfoxy344 (Jul 31, 2018)

hi ill do some rp


----------

